# What am I missing?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Chevy Customer Care


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

The key has to be cut to do what you're talking about.

If you're just programming a spare fob simply use a CUT key out of one of your existing fobs when programming.

Obviously the un cut one won't turn the lock cylinder to initiate the learning process.

This is how I did it on my 10' CTSV when programming a spare fob.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> The key has to be cut to do what you're talking about.
> 
> Obviously the un cut one won't turn the lock cylinder to initiate the learning process.


That is my thought also. The ridges and valleys in the key is what allows the cyl to work. Same with any key/lock application. A blank might insert, but that is all.


----------

